# 2009er Dt Swiss XPW 1800 Freilaufproblem?



## 8november2002 (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo, bei meinem AMS 100 mit Dt Swiss XPW 1800 Laufrädern hatte sich nach 1000 KM ein Spiel begleitet von einem knacken im Antrieb bemerkbar gemacht. Nach jedem bremsen hinten hat es beim reintreten knack und einen kleinen Ruck gemacht. Daraufhin hat mein Händler die Kassette nachgezogen und es war erst mal gut. Das Problem kam aber wieder und es war immer nach dem nachziehen der Kasette weg. Bis jetzt mal aufgefallen ist, dass die Kassette garnichtmehr nachzuziehen ist, so fest ist sie. Das Problem mit dem knacken und dem Spiel im Antrieb kommt aber in immer kürzeren Abständen wieder. Es lässt sich nur für immer kurzere Zeit durch Kasette nachziehen beheben.

Mein Händler die Nase hat zwei linke Hände und möchte daran nix schrauben sondern nur einschicken. Ich möchte aber morgen in den Urlaub mit meinem AMS. Er hat gemeint ich könnte auch mit defektem Freilauf noch fahren.

Meine Fragen: Hatte schon wer das Problem? Kann ich da selber am Freilauf was nachziehen ( möchte jetzt nichts zerlegen um nachzuschauen weil alles gerade erst bombenfest angezogen ist )? Kann man damit wirklich noch fahren oder sollte ich mir am besten neue Laufräder bestellen und diese gleich in den Urlaubsort schicken lassen?

MfG Thomas


----------



## Nachtfahrer (3. August 2009)

hi, ich denke ich habe genau das gleiche problem. ich hab zwar den x 1800 von dt, denke aber, dass das genau die gleichen laufräder sind. immer wenn ich in die pedale trete gibt es ein seltsames knacken, als würde die  kassette in dem freilaufkörper nachsetzen oder die kette erst unter last richtig in die kränze greifen. beides kann ich jedoch ausschließen, da ich das laufrad ausgebaut und von der kassette befreit habe. das knacken kommt eindeutig vom freilaufkörper bzw der nabe. 
die frage ist nur, ob ich jetzt den ganzen freilaufkörper ersetzen muss und wenn, wo ich diesen herbekomme (typbezeichnung= onyx?, denn naben mit dem 1800 label gibt´s wohl nicht oder?)

vielleicht meldet sich ja doch jemand, der das problem an ähnlichen produkten kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (6. August 2009)

Hallo 
Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner dt 240s Nabe.
Knacken  was weggeht wenn man die Kassette nachzieht, aber nach spätestens 200km nachkommt.. total ätzend...
Einer ne idee was man da machen kann, genaue ursache möglicherweise?
Martin


----------



## Maddinth (6. August 2009)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich hab mal DT angeschrieben und habe nach 20 min sofort ne antwort bekommen, find ich genial 

Deren antwort auf das beschriebene Problem ist folgende :

Kopiert und ungekürzt


"Ihre Beschreibung hört sich so an als hätten Sie eine Shimano Kassette mit
einem zu schmalen 11er Ritzel - dann können Sie den Lcokring so fest
anziehen wie Sie wollen -> Sie bekommen achsial keinen Druck auf die
Kassette - > es gibt Geräusche unter Last / die Schaltpräzision lässt zu
wünschen übrig.

In diesem fall benötigen Sie eine 0,5mm Unterlegscheibe von Shimano, die
unter der Kassette montiert werden muss."

Mal schauen obs das ist, klingt aber logisch irgendwie

Thali


----------



## LeI3avarois (20. August 2009)

Und wars das??
Hab das gleiche Problem bei einer xpw1600 und dabei bin ich noch keine 500 km gefahren.


----------



## 8november2002 (21. August 2009)

Meine Kassette war nicht das Problem, mittlerweile ist das hintere Laufrad zu Cube eingeschickt seit 2 Wochen. Ein Bekannter hat genau das gleiche Problem mit seinen XPW 1800 und sein Händler meinte es währe wohl bei Cube bekannt da schon öfters aufgetreten.
Außerdem sind die Dt Swiss Xpw 1800 eine Cube produktion und nicht von Dt Swiss. Das merkt man schon daran, dass sie ca. 2045 Gr. wiegen und keine 1800. Außerdem sind meine ganz schlecht verarbeitet gewesen, so dass viele Späne aus der Produktion in der Hohlkammer waren. Diese suchten sich dann nach und nach den Weg am Ventil vorbei und haben für einige platte Reifen gesorgt. Den letzten platten hatte ich in Österreich inkl. Sturz gehabt da es das erste mal vorne war, die anderen platten hatte ich nur hinten. Danach hatte ich die Reifen und die Felgenbänder demontiert und noch weitere Späne vorne und hinten gefunden. Tolle Show von CUBE !!!


----------



## Schabo Marc (2. September 2009)

Ich habe auch das Problem(glaube ich zumindest) nach ungfähr 50 km bei meinem 2009er cube ams pro und wollte euch fragen wie man das lösen kann. Reicht die 0,5mm Unterlegscheibe von Shimano?


----------



## Adamski01 (2. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Problem auch vor einem Halben Jahr.... Bei mir lag es dadran, dass sehr viel Schmutz und Wasser in den Freilauf gelang und die Sperrklinken ab und zu durchrutschen.... Nachdem ich den Freilauf geöffnet habe alles gesäubert habe neu gefettet habe und eine neue Sperrklinkenfeder eingebaut habe funzt alles 1a..... Ist eine arbeit von einer halben Stunde und lohnt sich...

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen....


----------



## Schabo Marc (2. September 2009)

Ja danke schonmal für die Antwort aber nach 50 km kann da noch nicht viel Dreck und Wasser sein


----------



## Maddinth (7. September 2009)

Hallo nochmal,
also nach einem bissel hin und her hab ich mir einfach mal die Freiheit genommen, und einen anderen abschlussring genommen der das ritzel hält, der ist zwar aus Stahl und ja ich weis das macht man nicht aber es hat funktioniert, seit dem wechsel ist mein Bike zwar bestimmt 10 Gramm schwerer aber das Problem ist beseitigt. Kein Knacken mehr nichts... Die Erklärung von DT klang zwar sinnig doch die weigerung von Radon auf meine Email zu antworten hat mich zum ausprobieren verleitet und siehe da es hat funktioniert


----------

